# Vocaroo thread



## Kopachris

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0v1KHw3CqRs

(No, this isn't spam and don't you even think for a second that it is.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Right after I voted, 100% of the members who voted on this poll voted no.

I don't specifically have a microphone used to amplify sound but I do have a pretty darn good sound recorder.


----------



## Polednice

Ooo, interesting! I'll join the game after I've written my essay about dictionaries!


----------



## Polednice

After that hypnotic introduction, Kopa, how could I resist?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WsMgMTvXjh

Not nearly as scary as you might imagine.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Yes... Somewhere....

I'll join the game as soon as I find it.


----------



## Cnote11

I do have a microphone. It cost me hundreds and hundreds of dollars. It is quite a good microphone.


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> After that hypnotic introduction, Kopa, how could I resist?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WsMgMTvXjh
> 
> Not nearly as scary as you might imagine.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DFPPlBtL9o



Klavierspieler said:


> Yes... Somewhere....
> 
> I'll join the game as soon as I find it.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rvQiGjIg5I



Cnote11 said:


> I do have a microphone. It cost me hundreds and hundreds of dollars. It is quite a good microphone.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s08CcaRAjUo0


----------



## Moira

I have a cheap one for Skype. I never use Skype.


----------



## Polednice

Hey Kopa, you should be a voice actor in video games. You have a rather cool voice! Reminds me of some of the characters in Skyrim!


----------



## clavichorder

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tm7sKXZs8u

Not saying much here, but here I am!
http://vocaroo.com/i/s05wDISL7bff


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> After that hypnotic introduction, Kopa, how could I resist?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WsMgMTvXjh
> 
> Not nearly as scary as you might imagine.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s06yV3mHddj6


----------



## emiellucifuge

Be warned: tie yourselves to your chairs, for this is the voice of a siren:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sUPxb6Jdvq


----------



## emiellucifuge

The Odyssey, Books I - XXIV

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GOkPLP0MNH


----------



## clavichorder

I'll be interested to hear Couchie's otherworldly vocals.


----------



## clavichorder

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JPR0KGkpqn

Not a piano.


----------



## clavichorder

A really bad performance of one of my compositions

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SRzjfshPzo

And another one
http://vocaroo.com/i/s00fPUJMs8xj


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Awwwwww too bad I left my microphone away at college. I'm away from college for 3 days now.

But when I get back, I'll do one. THEN you will all know my gender for sure! :tiphat:

I got another idea! We should try to do a Tinychat room for TalkClassical members. It's like skype in that we hold microphone and/or video conversation with each other as like any other Instant Messaging room (no charge). I've already done it in the past, and it's really cool.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh, nevermind, built-in mic in my computer.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0zFsTNslJuT

added a little bit later:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y8bdGlUMaD


----------



## clavichorder

Dodecaplex you are lurking in this thread I see! Post!


----------



## Dodecaplex

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ELRwMoow2w


----------



## Polednice

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh, nevermind, built-in mic in my computer.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0zFsTNslJuT
> 
> added a little bit later:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y8bdGlUMaD


OMFG I can finally pronounce your username.


----------



## clavichorder

Dodecaplex said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ELRwMoow2w


Ahem, very...characteristic.


----------



## Dodecaplex

What do you mean?


----------



## clavichorder

Dodecaplex said:


> What do you mean?


Complete and utter sarcasm. That's quite the peculiar voice you have made for us!


----------



## aleazk

Nice british accent, Polednice.


----------



## Dodecaplex

clavichorder said:


> Complete and utter sarcasm. That's quite the peculiar voice you have made for us!


Well, I didn't know that. Perhaps I should be more courteous from now on.


----------



## clavichorder

Dodecaplex said:


> Well, I didn't know that. Perhaps I should be more courteous from now on.


If that was your sincerest voice, I hope I wasn't mean. I somehow doubt it was though. I still love you though.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Thanks. I was sincere by the way, but don't worry. You've never been mean as long as I've been here. Still, you shouldn't doubt me so much!

if ur actually reading this, then u probably still doubt me


----------



## Philip

Quick digital audio fact: Headphones (and loudspeakers in general) can be used as microphones, simply plug the audio jack into a line-in and record away.


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh, nevermind, built-in mic in my computer.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0zFsTNslJuT
> 
> added a little bit later:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y8bdGlUMaD


http://vocaroo.com/i/s071l8EodrZp


----------



## Philip

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TwtPRFbIuv


----------



## Badinerie

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TrAvwWteJw


----------



## Klavierspieler

Dodecaplex said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ELRwMoow2w


Sorry, all I could make out was "Canadian accent."


----------



## Klavierspieler

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0e5JbvocMMs


----------



## Kopachris

Klavierspieler said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0e5JbvocMMs


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0r5ADuqj2bc


----------



## Klavierspieler

Kopachris said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0r5ADuqj2bc


http://vocaroo.com/i/s02PaUiSdNK6


----------



## Philip

Great fake accents guys.


----------



## Badinerie

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FLCAfPmuUc


----------



## Klavierspieler

Badinerie said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FLCAfPmuUc


http://vocaroo.com/i/s07MmVSZdYdc


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh, nevermind, built-in mic in my computer.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0zFsTNslJuT
> 
> added a little bit later:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y8bdGlUMaD


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ccHTh7eGhH


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> Hey Kopa, you should be a voice actor in video games. You have a rather cool voice! Reminds me of some of the characters in Skyrim!


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BrkiOmjmUL
EDIT: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ksD7aj2NwR


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07MmVSZdYdc


I'm confused about your age now. I thought you were younger than me, but now you sound older than me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ccHTh7eGhH


Oh anyways, yes I can share some of my playing on Turntable, I got several different recordings, including woodwind quintet.


----------



## Klavierspieler

http://vocaroo.com/i/s04XpUCZgjFp


----------



## Klavierspieler

I would also like to note that the "Info" section of the Vocaroo site is very humorous.


----------



## clavichorder

Lets hear some more!


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> Lets hear some more!


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0plwHqKFI1f


----------



## clavichorder

Klavierspieler said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0plwHqKFI1f


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pcOs4YwjZ7


----------



## jani

You will hear my mild Finnish accent later today ( when its not 4am).


----------



## Lisztian

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xxRm7bH2T9



Klavierspieler said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0plwHqKFI1f


http://vocaroo.com/i/s063qVUz7bY1

I believe I have the first Aussie accent in this thread.


----------



## Kopachris

I would, but everyone is asleep, and I don't have my microphone unpacked yet.


----------



## jani

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QmHYjF5HQL


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> I would, but everyone is asleep, and I don't have my microphone unpacked yet.


This one's for the penguin.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hUp2bnKisu


----------



## Vaneyes

I thought it said Volcano. I have no opinion.


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> This one's for the penguin.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hUp2bnKisu


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YkYaDyiNRl


----------



## jani

We need some female voices to this thread!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QmHYjF5HQL


Your accent is awesome hahaha!! I recognize a Finnish accent anywhere! You sound like my grandfather on my dad's side! Yahhhh Finns!!   

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AQNO0v8ybu I was very tired when I said this :lol:


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Your accent is awesome hahaha!! I recognize a Finnish accent anywhere! You sound like my grandfather on my dad's side! Yahhhh Finns!!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AQNO0v8ybu I was very tired when I said this :lol:


I will record a replay when my attention begging little brothers leave me alone.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Your accent is awesome hahaha!! I recognize a Finnish accent anywhere! You sound like my grandfather on my dad's side! Yahhhh Finns!!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AQNO0v8ybu I was very tired when I said this :lol:


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ce3Z7mcX59


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ce3Z7mcX59


It was actually 10 AM but I had just gotten out of bed. Now it's past 11 and I feel a lot more awake.


----------



## Ramako

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Nys4fJ6FU3


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Nys4fJ6FU3


Let us hear your british accent!!!
British have a great accent IMO!
Read something and record it!


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Let us hear your british accent!!!
> British have a great accent IMO!
> Read something and record it!


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BJxXckbKYj


----------



## Mephistopheles

Ramako said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BJxXckbKYj


You don't sound northern at all.


----------



## Ramako

Mephistopheles said:


> You don't sound northern at all.


I say grass as grass and not graahs, but no I don't have a local accent. That's what I mean  What about you? You haven't recorded anything yet :lol:


----------



## Mephistopheles

Ramako said:


> I say grass as grass and not graahs, but no I don't have a local accent. That's what I mean  What about you? You haven't recorded anything yet :lol:


Nobody here would be able to comprehend my infernal tones.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I know I'm late for Halloween, but who cares:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s15gMAQzcG46


----------



## clavichorder

Klavierspieler said:


> I know I'm late for Halloween, but who cares:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s15gMAQzcG46


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0w7wQ3hA2rt


----------



## jani

Lets try a game, we hum/whistle a tune and people need to guess from what piece its from.
Let me start ( pardon my poor whistling skills)
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zv4E6pzxP2


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Lets try a game, we hum/whistle a tune and people need to guess from what piece its from.
> Let me start ( pardon my poor whistling skills)
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zv4E6pzxP2


Good Idea! I'm sorry it's quite faint:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s13KMMZUmR3A


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> Good Idea! I'm sorry it's quite faint:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s13KMMZUmR3A


Correct !


----------



## jani

jani said:


> Correct !


Ramako is it handel or hayden?


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0w7wQ3hA2rt


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hfnynBQPYZ


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Ramako is it handel or hayden?


Haydn


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> Haydn


Ramako that is the London Symphony 1st mvt, Allegro. I am sorry I did not see this sooner. I would like to play this game, but if people are comfortable, singing and humming is usually more intelligible, the pitch range is closer to what the human ear naturally understands best and the vocaroo sound quality captures more of it. But hey, whatever works for you.

I gotta do one now:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1AhV3dtXatM

I should have just done something closer to falsetto on that high G at the end...

Actually it was intended to be a g, but it was nearly a half step flat all the way through. My pitch sense is dropping...

Also, I think the last phrase before the odd octave leaps and semi chromatic sequences was incorrect pitch wise even though it conveys the same musical idea, its just a scale down. Maybe its like the way I sang it in one of the various refrains.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1AhV3dtXatM


I knew that within 4 notes :lol: Tannhauser Overture. 

ttp://vocaroo.com/i/s08zmO7EDI86


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I knew that within 4 notes :lol: Tannhauser Overture.
> 
> ttp://vocaroo.com/i/s08zmO7EDI86


Huilu, for whatever reason, I can't get your link, you may have to do another, unless its just my computer or something.

I guess Tannhauser is pretty obvious, and very mainstream, though there are a number of people who might not know it because they avoid Wagner altogether. Perhaps a bad choice, in hindsight extremely easy to recognize. But it is true that it does sound twice as good with the harmony!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Huilu, for whatever reason, I can't get your link, you may have to do another, unless its just my computer or something.
> 
> I guess Tannhauser is pretty obvious, and very mainstream, though there are a number of people who might not know it because they avoid Wagner altogether. Perhaps a bad choice, in hindsight extremely easy to recognize. But it is true that it does sound twice as good with the harmony!


Yeah I see I missed an h in the URL:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s08zmO7EDI86


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah I see I missed an h in the URL:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s08zmO7EDI86


ARARRRGGGHHH.... I can hear the music in my head i can't put put a name for it!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> ARARRRGGGHHH.... I can hear the music in my head i can't put put a name for it!!


Best I could do for second hint:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1V1gOsGmFDG

:lol: my whistling sounds funny to me, but so does my voice. O well, I get my point across.


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah I see I missed an h in the URL:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s08zmO7EDI86


Took me two listens and a little bit of browsing in my library to make sure I got the right one, but I didn't need your second hint:

Dvorak's 8th symphony, beginning of the first movement

I used to listen to that one all the time when reading Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ series. And, given that there are several thousand pages in that series, that meant listening to that piece of music *a lot*.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Its Dvorak's 8th right?


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Best I could do for second hint:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1V1gOsGmFDG
> 
> :lol: my whistling sounds funny to me, but so does my voice. O well, I get my point across.


I can't put a name for it sorry, but i have heard it before.

Okay here is an easy one, its little off at some parts but i know that 99% of you are able to get it right.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kc2HojqVwY


----------



## emiellucifuge

jani said:


> I can't put a name for it sorry, but i have heard it before.





emiellucifuge said:


> Its Dvorak's 8th right?


hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

EDit: Oh and Kopa got it too!


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> I can't put a name for it sorry, but i have heard it before.
> 
> Okay here is an easy one, its little off at some parts but i know that 99% of you are able to get it right.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kc2HojqVwY


I can't figure it... Perhaps someone else can get it.

I'm not very good at singing/humming but here is my next challenge.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JccJIxvMsz


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> I can't figure it... Perhaps someone else can get it.
> 
> I'm not very good at singing/humming but here is my next challenge.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JccJIxvMsz


I will give a hint, Huilunsoittaja would get it after few seconds of listening.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> I can't put a name for it sorry, but i have heard it before.
> 
> Okay here is an easy one, its little off at some parts but i know that 99% of you are able to get it right.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kc2HojqVwY



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0C5DF7R14be


If you can get the one below, you get a gold star:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZVzU9M6GpK


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> I can't figure it... Perhaps someone else can get it.
> 
> I'm not very good at singing/humming but here is my next challenge.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JccJIxvMsz


The melody is easy for me to hear, pitch for pitch, and it sounds very classicist or high baroque. But I don't believe I've heard it, though the sequence in the middle seems pretty signature. I hope its not something I know, or really should know.


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> The melody is easy for me to hear, pitch for pitch, and it sounds very classicist or high baroque. But I don't believe I've heard it, though the sequence in the middle seems pretty signature. I hope its not something I know, or really should know.


It is definitely a piece you know (or really should if you don't) but it isn't the most famous part of the piece.

Another hint will be upcoming soon perhaps


----------

